# Anti nidzilla general tactics



## Turahl (Feb 5, 2011)

Tactics against trygons, carnifexs, hive tyrants, zoanthropes etc. (you get the idea) would be deeply appreciated.
I would like general tactics but if you need an army to base it from use the following. Chaos marines, tau, de, space marines.
Thanks.


----------



## JelloSea (Apr 12, 2011)

Mech up your whole army, problem solved.


----------



## ohiocat110 (Sep 15, 2010)

Some very general answers (not going to provide specifics for 4 different armies)

Zoans: lock them up in CC where they're weak or use massed bolter fire, you want numbers to get through the 3++ save. They can eat a lot of heavy weapons fire if they're lucky so save that for the big boys and pepper them to death with your weaker attacks. Lock them in CC and they're pretty harmless.

Trygon/Tervigon/Fex: shoot them with low AP weapons. Plasma and melta work well. Remember you're going for wounds and not armor penetration. Concentrate fire and kill them one at a time...a Trygon with 1W is just as dangerous as one with 6. Avoid feeding them MEQ units in CC, S4 CC and power weapons won't do a lot of damage. The exception is poisoned weapons, which are very effective (especially with DE). Fists and hammers will do reliable wounds, but make sure you can survive until you hit.

Tyrant: very situational. Try to figure out what the opponent is doing with it, then counter. Tyranid army tactics usually center around the Tyrant. If it's set up for melee with a Tyrant Guard, you may want to avoid it and kill off other units first, then shoot it. If it has a venom cannon or devourers, lock it up in CC. If he's using it for synergy with Hive Commander or for synapse, try to kill it quickly and spoil his plans.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Coming from a daemon player

rending rending and more rending 

Nidzilla armies tend to fear slaaneshy daemons, since they have like 3 base attacks in CC and an I 6 base. Also Flamers really agitate them with the breath of chaos shots. 

I will tell ya the look on an opponents face after you kill 3 Carnifexes in CC with lil lesser daemonettes is so priceless.

I faced many nid armies that forllow the nidzilla trend and I kept a small tally on what big bugs fell to daemonettes and that last tally if I remember correctly was 

3 carnifex
1 tyrant
1 Trygon
2 Tervigons
A butt ton of warriors

Its funny when you kill these things with daemonettes because I just love when you see the rule books fly open and the rules lawyering begins becasue they say there is no way in hell that can happen


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

It would help to know what you play otherwise you will get general tatics and nothing useful or specific.


----------



## HOBO (Dec 7, 2007)

Warlock in Training said:


> It would help to know what you play otherwise you will get general tatics and nothing useful or specific.


He did...CSM, Tau, DE, SM. I think the full stop threw you off:laugh:

Basically though, Mech up, take high S low AP weapons for anti-MC, and Flamers to kill the smaller Bugs. Stay in Cover when possible because Nids don't have Grenades.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Any tips for Daemon players?

My friends list is a right pain:

*HQ*
Swarmlord - 280pts

*ELITES*
X2 Hive Guard -100pts 
X2 Hive Guard - 100pts
X2 Zoanthrope - 120pts

*TROOPS*
20 Termagaunts, 100pts
20 Termagaunts, 100pts
Tervigon, scything talons, adrenaline glands, toxin sacs, 185pts
Tervigon, scything talons, adrenaline glands, toxin sacs, 185pts

*HEAVY SUPPORT*
Trygon Prime, Adrenaline Glands, 250pts,


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

HOBO said:


> He did...CSM, Tau, DE, SM. I think the full stop threw you off:laugh:
> 
> Basically though, Mech up, take high S low AP weapons for anti-MC, and Flamers to kill the smaller Bugs. Stay in Cover when possible because Nids don't have Grenades.


(Facepalm) WTF, Thats the second time this has happen to me. 

CSM: 
MoS Chaos Lords will EAT any Nid MC with I 5, D6 +3, ID, PW attacks and will take out Trygons, Hiveguard, Tyrants, Carnifexes, Warriors, Tervigons, and Zoan in one round of Combat. Also OBLITS are the answerer with Twin Link Flamers/PF/ and Plasma weapons for the win. Use Berserker's for the Charge, WS 5, S 5, I 5 and 4 attacks a piece on the charge will mince most MCs.

Daemons:
Beat there MCs with Blood Thirsters or KoS with UM. Add in the RENDING Fiends and RENDING Daemonettes will REND their way to victory. Add in some DP for your own Daemon Zilla :laugh:

Tau:
Sit back and shoot.... what else is there other than play another army.

DE:
*THE BEST ARMY TO USE!!!* Use DE for the epic win with BS 4, Rapid Fire, 4+ Poison weapons. Add in 4+ Inv Wyches with Agonizers, True Born with Splinter Cannons, and Disintegrate Cannons on Ravagers will cut down the MCs with Mass Fire like IG with Lasguns cutting down Ork mob. Too many wounds to save with little damage in return thanks to Fast, Open Top, Skimmers as well as FNP on Sqauds. Plus any tooled up Archon with Incubi will decimate any Nid MC/Squad.


Hope that helps.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> (Facepalm) WTF, Thats the second time this has happen to me.
> 
> CSM:
> MoS Chaos Lords will EAT any Nid MC with I 5, D6 +3, ID, PW attacks and will take out Trygons, Hiveguard, Tyrants, Carnifexes, Warriors, Tervigons, and Zoan in one round of Combat. Also OBLITS are the answerer with Twin Link Flamers/PF/ and Plasma weapons for the win. Use Berserker's for the Charge, WS 5, S 5, I 5 and 4 attacks a piece on the charge will mince most MCs.
> ...


Well someone is been watching me play the daemons a lil too closely

I still sya you should just use my a few times and figure them out. They are one fun army to play


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Im good, I like to play the true favored Servants of the Chaos Gods :smug:, hell I rate Traitor Guard higher than your daemons. Daemons belong in the CSM codex and on a leash.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Im good, I like to play the true favored Servants of the Chaos Gods :smug:, hell I rate Traitor Guard higher than your daemons. Daemons belong in the CSM codex and on a leash.


Quote:

'The mortals of the world are as naught in the consideration of the Daemons ... playthings, worthless except for the amusement that can be wrung from their frail, pathetic bodies.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

Who was it the Chaos Gods turn to to beat the Emp? Oh yeah Horus and his CSMs. Daemons are mere messenger boys and tools for the Traitor Legion to use and abuse. Look at EC having their way with Daemonnetts.


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

Warlock in Training said:


> Who was it the Chaos Gods turn to to beat the Emp? Oh yeah Horus and his CSMs. Daemons are mere messenger boys and tools for the Traitor Legion to use and abuse. Look at EC having their way with Daemonnetts.


Look I know your a daemon hater but last time I checked the daemons were tools of the gods and well the CSMs they are complete tools of both gods and daemons.


----------



## D-A-C (Sep 21, 2010)

Warlock in Training said:


> Who was it the Chaos Gods turn to to beat the Emp? Oh yeah Horus and his CSMs. Daemons are mere messenger boys and tools for the Traitor Legion to use and abuse. Look at EC having their way with Daemonnetts.


Yeah, that's why Astartes give up their worthless husks of bodies for possession, or why their ultimate goal is to become ... A DAEMON PRINCE!!!

Face it, mortals are weak and useless, your right, the God's USED Horus to get a job done. After that, they couldn't care less.

Also, you think that the EC _use _Daemonettes? You obviously don't understand daemonettes.


----------



## Traitor (Jul 29, 2008)

Beating Tyranids is all about getting your target priority sorted out. Work out what is a danger to you and take it out, then move onto the next thing. One thing tyranids suffer from is a lack of real long-range anti tank threat, so if you want to use DE then take night shields on your raiders and kill off the hive guard, then the zoanthropes, then the trygon. With daemons, don't take a soul grinder and he has spent 320 points on anti-tank that won't get its points back. The thing with that list is 570 points are spent between termagants and tervigons, neither of which are particularly deadly. If you can wipe out the swarmlord with shooting and then the trygon then what is left doesn't pose a substantial threat.


----------

